# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 >  جستجوی رکوردها بر اساس تاریخ فارسی

## adabyas1g17

سلام دوستان من برنامه ای دارم که می خواهم در آن جستجوی رکوردها بر اساس بین دو تاریخ مثل 01/02/89 تا 02/04/89 باشد در ضمن از یک   dll  تاریخ شمسی استفاده می کنم که مربوط به شرکت oxin soft است. ممنون می شم اگه جوابم بدید.

----------


## look20

سلام دوست من
Private Sub Command1_Click()
Adodc1.RecordSource = "select * from Table1 where date Between '" & Trim(txtDate.Text) & "' and '" & Trim(txtDate1.Text) & "'"
    
 Adodc1.Refresh
end sub
در این کد txtDate.Text=تاریخ ابتدای جستجو
کد txtDate1.Text=تاریخ انتهای جستجو
یعنی تمام رکوردهای که بین دو تاریخ که در txtDate.Text و txtDate1.Text باشند جستجو میکنه پیدا میکنه کافیه یه دیتا گرید یا نظیر اونرو به Adodc1 اتصال بدید و یه Commandbutton تا نتایج جستجو رو بعد از کلیک رو Command1 مشاهده کنید

----------


## adabyas1g17

یعنی این دستور با تاریخ شمسی هم جواب می دهد.

----------


## look20

> من از یک   dll  تاریخ شمسی استفاده می کنم که مربوط به شرکت oxin soft است


سلام این کدی که بالا پست 2 وجود داره نیاز به هیچ dll نداره و میشه برای جستجو تاریخ شمسی استفاده کرد من خودم از این کد برای جستجو بین دو تاریخ شمسی استفاده میکنم ومشکلی هم نداشتم



> و از بندگان من تشکر کنید زیرا تشکر از بندگان من تشکر از من است

----------

